
Building GUIs with DearPyGui - Jhchimaira14
https://itnext.io/python-guis-with-dearpygui-137f4a3360f2
======
Loranubi
That looks pretty interesting. Even though I usually like native-widget-type
GUI libraries, this one looks pretty special. Also I like that all rendering
is actually done with low level GPU calls and doesn't depend on other common
toolkits like SDL.

If it is flexible enough to support non-obvious not builtin functionality will
show.

It uses quite a lot of cpu cycles in idle though. That seems to be a huge
drawback of immediate mode GUIs. At least for mostly static interfaces.

~~~
slezyr
You still need some library to create a window and process user's input. In
this case it uses GLFW instead of SDL. Not sure if you can count it as
advantage.

~~~
Jhchimaira14
It uses glfw for linux and mac, and win32 for windows.

------
tabtab
Where does one typically hit limits with this such that it's time to switch to
something like Tkinter?

~~~
vanni
From the "Integration with Other Frameworks" section of the article [1]:

> DearPyGui can actually be used in conjuction with other GUI frameworks. For
> example, with tkinter:

> This just requires replacing start_dearpygui with setup_dearpygui,
> render_dearpygui_frame, and cleanup_dearpygui in order to expose the event
> loop.

[1] [https://itnext.io/python-guis-with-
dearpygui-137f4a3360f2#2a...](https://itnext.io/python-guis-with-
dearpygui-137f4a3360f2#2a9c)

